
American Media Are Getting People at Home Ready for War with North Korea - dsr12
http://gizmodo.com/american-media-are-getting-people-at-home-ready-for-war-1794620783
======
taylodl
North Korea has no nuclear program. Period end. Next issue please. Seriously.
Iran's nuclear program poses a much greater threat to the United States and
its interests. Trump wants North Korea because he foolishly believes he can
amp up his dismal approval ratings and he believes the United States hasn't
much to lose. That makes him wrong on two counts.

------
finid
_Iran 's nuclear program poses a much greater threat to the United States and
its interests._

How is Iran's program at self-defense any threat to the USA? Is that the same
way that Iraq, under Saddam, was a _clear and present danger_ to the USA?

~~~
taylodl
That's actually my point. Iran's nuclear program doesn't pose a serious threat
to the United States proper, though it threatens our interests in the Middle
East. North Korea poses even less of a threat.

